# Is a 26.0 handlebar in a 25.4 stem dangerous?



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have bought some new nitto noodle bar s(26.0 mm clamp diameter) to use with an old nitto technium stem (25.4 mm clamp diameter) I had laying around. When I realized the difference I went ahead and tried to insert the bars. I was able to spread the stem slightly allowing me to do this. But I wondered whether this extra 0.6 mm is going to put too much stress on the stem clamp causing it to break. I can obviously order a new stem, but I have been wasting lots of time building this bike. Has anyone heard of a stem breaking under these conditions?

Thank you.
Steve


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Is a 26.0 handlebar in a 25.4 stem dangerous?

Dangerous?

Square peg in a round hole.

The above combination may cause a rift in the space-time continuum.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Is a 26.0 handlebar in a 25.4 stem dangerous?
> 
> Dangerous?
> 
> ...


I can handle the square peg in a round hole as I have felt that way often. However, causing a rift in the space-time continuum is much more serious!

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

I have done it. Cinelli bar in standard stem. All the roadies chastised me and told me about the space time continuum and of course it tore, I met a great woman and now I am my own grandfather. That is tad confusing.

Seriously though, it is a difference of .6mm in diameter. Carbon would scare me stress risers and all but an old cast stem and a noodle bar. Heck you could probably pinch those between two cars at speed and still ride them for years but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

There are shims which are for this specific purpose (25.4 => 26.0)

Here is a link:
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=353

That particular site is sold out of them but its just to show you that a product exists to address it.

I wouldnt try this without the shim because even the .6mm is going to be enough to not make a perfect clamp, possibly damage your bars, and probably be a bit less safe.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You have it backwards. Shims are for putting a smaller bar in a bigger stem. He is putting a bigger bar in a smaller stem.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

ProsperityRed said:


> There are shims which are for this specific purpose (25.4 => 26.0)
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=353
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but the shim works when the stem is 26.0 and the handlebar is 25.4.


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

rockcrusher said:


> I have done it. Cinelli bar in standard stem. All the roadies chastised me and told me about the space time continuum and of course it tore, I met a great woman and now I am my own grandfather. That is tad confusing.
> 
> Seriously though, it is a difference of .6mm in diameter. Carbon would scare me stress risers and all but an old cast stem and a noodle bar. Heck you could probably pinch those between two cars at speed and still ride them for years but don't quote me on that.


While I am inclined to agree with you I decide to go ahead and get a new stem partly because the old one is 12 cm long and I want to shorten that slightly so I order a new Nitto that is 10 cm long.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

supercal29 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but the shim works when the stem is 26.0 and the handlebar is 25.4.



oh, I misread... sorry about that


----------



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

ProsperityRed said:


> oh, I misread... sorry about that


No problem - it is the thought that counts!


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

if this were about a 28.0mm seatpost in a frame with a 27.2mm seat tube, everyone would say get a new seatpost. 

or get a shim. oh, wait...


----------

